# Rockford bike show?



## the tinker (Oct 26, 2015)

Is there a bicycle show and swap in Rockford Ill. Sunday Nov. 1 at the Holiday Inn?


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Oct 26, 2015)

yup yup


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 27, 2015)

Anybody have any more info on this?


----------



## bikeman76 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hoffman House (Connected to Holiday Inn) 7550 E State St, Rockford, IL 
Info email: pencilcedar@aol.com


----------



## the tinker (Oct 27, 2015)

Anyone bringing "Ballooner stuff" to this swap?  Who is going?
Robin Bridges said he will be there selling old stuff there.....tinker will be buying but not selling


----------



## the tinker (Oct 30, 2015)

Getting excited about The Rockford swap.....I just got a good feeling about it... something old ... something rusty a little crusty.  I can feel it, almost see it....a Shelby? maybe a Colson? some kind of motor bike.....?
Hope to see some CABERS there!:o


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 30, 2015)

hay tinker dont for get your cramera!!!!!   from bicycle larry


----------



## the tinker (Nov 1, 2015)

Lots of kool stuff [have posted photos in other threads] showed up at the Rockford show.
Here are some pictures of the bikes being brought in:


----------



## momo608 (Nov 1, 2015)

The Hoffman House has really great holiday buffets, we go every year. Never been to their old bikes buffet before. Too bad they can't put them together. The salad bar next to some old rusty Stingray parts. The prime rib slicer guy standing in the middle of some show and sell bikes. One thing for sure, they are going to need bigger plates.


----------



## bikeman76 (Nov 1, 2015)

The Tinker predicted on Friday that he would score a Colson at the Rockford show today and he did !
How did he do that ?  At a Stingray show !


----------



## bikeman76 (Nov 1, 2015)

*More Rockford pics*


----------



## the tinker (Nov 1, 2015)

bikeman76 said:


> The Tinker predicted on Friday that he would score a Colson at the Rockford show today and he did !
> How did he do that ?  At a Stingray show !
> View attachment 247763



Look at Bob from Downer's Grove Ill. making faces behind me. Every one from Downer's Grove acts just like him.....That is why it's called"Downer's " Grove.
And I swear I did not know that Colson would be at that show. The fellow I bought it from HAD NEVER EVER  HEARD OF COLSON BRAND BICYCLES!!


----------

